# Pen press



## davidbr (Mar 9, 2013)

I need some advice on what kind of pen press to get. There seems to be good reviews and also bad reviews on all makes. So what would be your advice on this topic?


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Mar 9, 2013)

I thought I wanted one but I've been happy using a clamp or a vice and decided not to spend the money.


----------



## DaveInTexas (Mar 9, 2013)

I've tried various methods and wasn't satisfied with any until I biught the Wood River pen press at Woodcraft. I have problems visuallly lining pieces up correctly and I can now do a good job. Here's the lonk: http://www.woodcraft.com/product/2003988/38668/woodriver-deluxe-pen-press.aspx

Its pricey, but if I had bought it to start with I wouldn't have messed up as many pens on assembly, nor would I have wasted my money on other stuff.


----------



## davidbr (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks Dave, I have some tremmors so with all the shaking it is hard for me to hold everything in place and close the clamp. Seems like I spend more time picking everything up than I do turning the pens.


----------



## SC_Turner (Mar 9, 2013)

I own the Big Horn model. It works well and is easy to adjust for various lengths. However, I use my lathe to press parts together these days. I turned some soft plastic fittings for my headstock and tailstock. I just crank on the quill to press the pieces together. I got the idea when I saw PSI had come out with two plastic parts for pressing on the lathe. The Big Horn just collects dust and shavings now. A pen press would be very low on the priority list if I were advising someone new to pen turning. There are so many ways to get the job done without spending the money on a press. 

Just my 2 cents, Joe


----------



## Mack C. (Mar 9, 2013)

Here's mine! Works great!






2 MT2 stub arbours with some Delrin stuck on the arbours with double-sided tape.

Less than $20.00 cost.


----------



## Curly (Mar 9, 2013)

Plus the cost of the Oneway.


----------



## monark88 (Mar 9, 2013)

I use a one ton press from Harbour Freight. Easy.

Russ


----------



## Kretzky (Mar 9, 2013)

I don't use one. Similar to (but nowhere near as elaborate as) Mac's above I just turned a couple of 'stoppers' for headstock & tailstock from scraps. Didn't even cost me $5. Works great with very fine control on insertion of mechanisms etc. When they get a bit chewed up, just turn a few more.


----------



## Wood Butcher (Mar 9, 2013)

I turned a piece of 1" maple dowel I had with a #2 MT on each end and then cut it apart in the middle.  Inserted into eachend of my Jet lathe it will press the pens together with good control.  Just turn the handle crank on the tail end till the parts are set.  Cost, free.
WB


----------



## stolicky (Mar 9, 2013)

Bench vise with leather pads.  Used a pen vise once and cracked the barrel of the pen.  Bench vise has seen probably 200 pens now.  Works great for me.


----------



## dankc908 (Mar 9, 2013)

+1 on the HF 1-ton arbor press.  I found the commercial pen presses too awkward and I like simple!


----------



## davidbr (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks for all your input, I believe I see a HF arbor press in my near future. I think that would work and not be bending or breaking like some of the reviews on the pen presses report.


----------



## carpblaster (Mar 9, 2013)

I sent you a pm Davidbr, the one i got will not bend, or hasnt on me and i dont use it,send me your email and i will show it to you, i was going to post it on here shortly anyway with the other stuff i got rid of
rodney599@att.net
Rodney Ross


----------



## RMayoIII (Mar 9, 2013)

I've been using a Milescraft pen press since I started making pens and I've never had any damage done to a pen. I did damage the press but it turned out to be a manufacturing problem. Milescraft sent me a new updated version for fre and all has been great! I'd buy another one without question.


----------



## Jim Smith (Mar 9, 2013)

I've tried the purpose-made pen presses and while they work okay, they were  PITA to use in my humble opinion.  I switched over to a Zyliss vise and it is fantastic.  Super easy to control and it takes almost no effort at all.  You can usually get a used one from ebay for  around $25-30.  They double as a very versitile vise for many other wood working projects.  Here's an example of one on ebay. Zyliss Vise Clamp Swiss Made | eBay

I have no affiliation with the seller, but these make great pen presses.

Jim Smith


----------



## frank123 (Mar 9, 2013)

Just get a small arbor press and make a jig to hold the parts in alignment or just hold the parts by hand.

You can use that arbor press for all sorts of other things as well.  One tool - many uses.


----------



## BSea (Mar 9, 2013)

Here's mine.






Just a 1/2" pipe clamp with an 18" threaded pipe that threads onto a flange mounted on my work table.


----------



## edman2 (Mar 9, 2013)

I also use the HF arbor press.  I took the ram out and sanded off the cross hatch on the bottom so it would not mar my parts.  Works great but be sure you get the parts straight before you apply the pressure.


----------



## markgum (Mar 11, 2013)

here is one I read about sounds like a nice one.

Pen Press Assembly 4700


----------



## Boz (Mar 11, 2013)

To be honest I just use the simple unit that came with my Penn State starter kit.  I don't have any problems with it and I like the feel of pressing with a lever as opposed to using a screw mechanism like an arbor press.


----------



## Ronald Conti (Mar 11, 2013)

*Big Horn via Amazon*

The Big Horn press is a very fine device..... No instructions (not really necessary), but the handle in photo is shown in a poor configuration.... I am sure the design engineer had different hole set up for the press.... I like having separate devices for differing tasks (a bit of a tool collector)... good luck...
If you get the Big Horn, I can describe the handle issue.... I wrote a review for Amazon....
Cheers....

Ron C.


----------



## ssajn (Mar 11, 2013)

DaveInTexas said:


> I've tried various methods and wasn't satisfied with any until I biught the Wood River pen press at Woodcraft. I have problems visuallly lining pieces up correctly and I can now do a good job. Here's the lonk: Buy WoodRiver Deluxe Pen Press at Woodcraft.com
> 
> Its pricey, but if I had bought it to start with I wouldn't have messed up as many pens on assembly, nor would I have wasted my money on other stuff.



I did a demo from Woodcraft and used this press. I liked it so much I took it home and sold my old one.


----------



## plano_harry (Mar 18, 2013)

I was pleased with my Zyliss until I used the new Milescraft model while working the "Learn to turn" exhibit last weekend.  Spring loaded rod and flip spacers with micro adjust piston allowed me to punch slim transmissions accurately in one shot and complete the pen way faster than I could have done on my Zyliss.  Of course I had to take one home. 

Harry


----------



## Twissy (Mar 18, 2013)

Just use my drill press. A delrin cylinder in the chuck and a lump of wood on the plate.


----------



## its_virgil (Mar 18, 2013)

I too worked at the "Learn to Turn" CSUSA booth last weekend at the Woodworking Show in Ft. Worth. I used the Milescradft pen press and also returned home with one. 
Do a good turn daily!
Don



plano_harry said:


> I was pleased with my Zyliss until I used the new Milescraft model while working the "Learn to turn" exhibit last weekend.  Spring loaded rod and flip spacers with micro adjust piston allowed me to punch slim transmissions accurately in one shot and complete the pen way faster than I could have done on my Zyliss.  Of course I had to take one home.
> 
> Harry


----------



## randyrls (Mar 18, 2013)

To join the thread;  I don't like single purpose tools.  I prefer multi-taskers.    My pen press is a set of oak jaws on my woodworkers vise.  The jaws have alignment marks.  It has a quick release and I can put just as much pressure on it as I need.


----------



## Tom Ward (Aug 12, 2013)

what tips/tricks/jigs do you have for alignment? I've blown out some corian by mis-alignment.


----------



## redneckmedic (Aug 12, 2013)

Another big fan of the pipe clamp


----------



## PSNCO (Aug 13, 2013)

Woodcraft came out with some hard plastic arbors.  Buy Lathe Pen Press Adapters #2 MT at Woodcraft.com  I had been using the metal arbors without any delrin and just taking some cloth over the arbors for protection.  The plastic ones work great!


----------



## Sataro (Aug 13, 2013)

I've been using the Milescraft myself. I just bought a set of the plastic arbors from Woodcraft. Very easy to use & the price is right also!


----------



## kovalcik (Aug 13, 2013)

I usually use my drill press.  I have to do a demo away from my shop so just bought the Milescraft, but have not used it much yet.  Glad to hear the good reviews.  

Harry, How did you set it to do slim transmissions?  Is it something that will stay setup or do you need to reset it every time?
 Thanks


----------



## Russknan (Aug 15, 2013)

I'd like to learn Harry's technique, too. Love the Milescraft. I've suspected that it could be set for pressing transmissions in to the same depth, but haven't known how. Of course, if I had read the manual . . .  Russ


----------



## CHARLES STOPCZYNSKI (Aug 15, 2013)

*Don't see my press in the discussion*

I use an old HUT Products hardwood pen press.  Oak and Maple construction except for hardware, and the tip of the plunger.  A copper plug.  Adjustable.  Not bad, handle broke twice.  Glued it once.  Second time I redesigned it with an additional 1/4" oak to thickness, adjusted the fork slightly to fit and has never given me any problems.  
Knowing what I know now.  A couple of pieces of nylon, delrin or similar in the lathe would work, or a simple arbor press from HF.  Used to have a HF arbor press at work.  It always pressed wheel bearings into forklift load tires very nicely, (we changed our own).
Another alternative is to use one's drill press.

Charlie
30043


----------



## plano_harry (Aug 15, 2013)

davidbr said:


> Thanks Dave, I have some tremmors so with all the shaking it is hard for me to hold everything in place and close the clamp. Seems like I spend more time picking everything up than I do turning the pens.



David, if you have problems with the parts jumping off the press, and who hasn't picked a few up off the floor?  I would recommend the spring loaded Miles Craft with quick flip length adjustments.  After using one at a turn-a-thon I was hooked.

Amazon.com: Milescraft 4700 Turners Press for Joining Pens and Other Turned Projects of All Types: Home Improvement

Harry


----------



## TBone (Aug 29, 2013)

I use a Bessey clamp that I had hanging in the shop.  I like it because of the fine control I have to make sure it doesn't get out of alignment.


----------



## Donnie Kennedy (Aug 29, 2013)

I chucked up a stubby Phillips head screwdriver and turned the end of the handle flat... now I put the screwdriver in my drill press and put a 3" long piece of 1-1/2" acrylic in the blank drilling vise for a platform to press the parts together. I can't see the need to spend $35 or $40 for a single purpose devise when there are so many more options available to you.


----------



## jmm666 (Aug 29, 2013)

There's plenty of ideas here already.
I use a 3/8 hex bolt in my drill press. Chuck the bolt upside down and use the head to press the pen parts.


----------



## Lenny (Aug 31, 2013)

This is what I did when I was starting out. Haven't had reason to replace it yet.
Woodturning Online :: Building a pen assembly press - Woodturning Online offers wood turning projects, woodturning plans, articles, and information on wood turning, bowl turning, pen turning, the wood lathe, segmented turning, lathe tools, and more f


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 31, 2013)

*ref:  Pen press*

WOW Lenny, I haven't seen that press article for a long time.  Good press though.

Ray


----------



## Phillip Kelley (Aug 31, 2013)

*Well...(deep subject)*

I bought a cheap red one from a supplier in the northeast & managed to break it within the 1st 2 weeks.  (It was very poorly made.) Then while on a business trip to San Antonio I found the Wood River Model (shown above in another post.)  It was kinda expensive, but if I had bought it first I wouldn't have been out the $40 for the cheap one!  lol  The time saved using a good press is invaluable.  I think you have a lot more control than
using a clamp, it is easier to align the parts, and you don't have to set up the lathe..To each his own as they say, but I think it would be a good investment.  I did let my handle get loose and I manage to break the 1/4" threaded section but I simply drilled it out with a #7 Tap Drill & tapped it for a 1/4"  bolt.!


----------



## LouF (Aug 31, 2013)

I use the vise on my shop workbench does the job.


----------



## its_virgil (Aug 31, 2013)

So many ways to press pen parts together. I suppose I have tried most all of the ones suggested in this thread. I tried the HF arbor press and hated using it. Don't know why but for me it just didn't work. I have a homemade way much like Mack shared. It works very well and I take it when I travel. I have several of the "standard" presses with rams that screw for adjustment or have spacers for adjustment or have other ways to adjust the spacing for various pen kits requirements. I've used the hand clamps and pipe clamps mentioned. But, now I use the Milescraft and love it. 
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## rd_ab_penman (Sep 1, 2013)

Works for me!
Only cost $1.00.

Les


----------



## fernhills (Sep 1, 2013)

I use a big machinist vice with wood jaws. Can be infinitely squeezed together to get that perfect advance.  The vice sits right where i assemble.   Carl


----------

